# Tourney in the hill last night???



## tradhunter98 (May 18, 2014)

Dont know what it's called or where it was just had some buddy's who shot it an was wondering if any body from GON shot it?


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 18, 2014)

Yeah they had a 5 for 5 last night


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 18, 2014)

I gotcha, you ever shoot any tourneys upsouth?


----------



## Michael (May 18, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> I gotcha, you ever shoot any tourneys upsouth?


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 18, 2014)

1 or 2 but retired now


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 18, 2014)

O okay, was that funny?? Lol


----------



## JpEater (May 19, 2014)

There was a good crowd there including myself. It was a tough but fun night. We won two awards.... Biggest Catfish and Most fuel burned! First one didn't pay enough to cover the second one...


----------



## Michael (May 21, 2014)

Here are the Results
Big Catfish 9.3lbs Trey Lord, Magon Reid, Joe Vines
Big Carp 30.55lbs Cody Turner, Adam King, Gray Surrels, Ben Turner,
Big Sucker 3.5lbs Michael Evans, Jeff Moomey
Littlest Fish 0.39lbs Roy Elrod, Stanley Rachels, Scott Reid
Longest Gar 46 1/4" Michael Evans, Jeff Moomey
Numbers 49 fish Michael Evans, Jeff Moomey

Congratulations to everyone and thank you again. .. hope to see yall at next months shoot


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 21, 2014)

Where do y'all takeoff from? Or is there trailering?


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 21, 2014)

Cherokee rec area


----------

